# ati tool beta testing on nvidia card



## kool168 (Jun 14, 2006)

i heard that beta ati tool works on nvidia cards as well, so i downloaded it and gave it a try on my 7900GTX.

but i have a problem though, when i press the find max core button, it starts at 275 mhz, but my default clock speed is 650 mhz. is there any way to make the find max core function starts at 650 instead of 275? since it takes sooooo long to find max core by starting from 275...


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 14, 2006)

you can use a program like RivaTuner to force 3DPerformance mode 24/7 on an nVidia card

it's pretty much the same tactic used a while back to increase stability on 68xx cards, only at that time it came in the form of bios updates

the other thing that would probably work would be to have a proggy like rthdribl v1.2 running in the background just long enough for the card to go into 3D Performance mode, then detect clocks with ATITool and quickly close rthdribl.

wait, couldn't you just use "show 3d view" on ATITool?


----------



## kool168 (Jun 14, 2006)

hawkeyefan said:
			
		

> you can use a program like RivaTuner to force 3DPerformance mode 24/7 on an nVidia card
> 
> it's pretty much the same tactic used a while back to increase stability on 68xx cards, only at that time it came in the form of bios updates
> 
> ...



i know there are other programs to OC nvidia cards. BUT I JUST WANT TO TRY AND SEE IF IT WILL WORK WITH ATI TOOL.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 14, 2006)

kool168 said:
			
		

> i know there are other programs to OC nvidia cards. BUT I JUST WANT TO TRY AND SEE IF IT WILL WORK WITH ATI TOOL.




NO USE USING ALL CAPS BRO. 

clearly you didn't read my post

get a 3D app up and running

it will force the card from 2D mode (275mhz) into 3Dmode (650mhz)

275 IS your default clockspeed in 2D mode.  650 in both 3D LowPower and 3D Performance.

if the card is not in 3Dmode, the actual clockspeed is 275, so that is what ATiTool is reading

what part of this don't you understand?


----------



## kool168 (Jun 14, 2006)

hawkeyefan said:
			
		

> NO USE USING ALL CAPS BRO.
> 
> clearly you didn't read my post
> 
> ...



yes, i tried that. neither got other 3D program running in the background nor show 3D view work.
as soon as i hit the find max core button, it starts at 275.


----------

